# Damaged mantid eyes after molt.



## Adamski (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello i am new to this forum.

Recently one of my mantids molted and on one of itts eyes there was a green blob and the other there seemed to be something inside the eye.

It didn't realy react very well to much movement but i thought this could be because it had just molted.

not sure at all but it seems to be getting better now.

Could this have been a normal molting accident?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 14, 2005)

I've had that happen to mantids that were in containers that were too small. When they hung from their shed their eyes touched the floor of the container, because the eyes are still soft after molting they easily were damaged when they rubbed against the bottom.


----------

